# Fury Concord Hollow Body



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No clue this existed. No clue how this price is ($3,250 posted), posting more as a curiosity. Is posted in Edmonton but says located Vancouver.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Price is maxxed but still fair enough. A real prize for the affluent collector.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That's the second Fury recently. There was a Bandit sold the same way earlier this week. Kinda rough, refinished, it sold PDQ for $1450


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

this has been relisted a couple of times in Edmonton. price seems high. and I've just never got along with the looks of these things


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> this has been relisted a couple of times in Edmonton. price seems high. and I've just never got along with the looks of these things


It is a rare item, but yeah he's asking absolute top dollar for it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Same ad and price Kijiji Regina?


----------

